# Buffalo Wild Wings!



## TexasGirl (Sep 26, 2005)

I went to BW3's this afternoon and order a grilled chicken sandwich, no bun.   Any guess on how many cal's that grilled piece of chicken was?    It looked about 4 oz.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2005)

TexasGirl said:
			
		

> I went to BW3's this afternoon and order a grilled chicken sandwich, no bun. Any guess on how many cal's that grilled piece of chicken was? It looked about 4 oz.


 
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-001-02s00jj.html


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 26, 2005)

Aww, you're no fun. Eating out is a treat. You should be allowed to cheat, unless you're pre-contest or something. Jk I would have done something similar.....well usually lol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

This restaurant that I had been going to for years with my freinds, and has been a hangout in town, finally on my recommendation I tend to believe ordered wheat bread.  It atleast makes it acceptable to eat there now that I can go and order a grilled chicken breast sandwhich on wheat with a water.  Although it is tempting to emulate my freinds and get the chili cheese dog, cheese fries, gyro, and coke...


----------



## TexasGirl (Sep 26, 2005)

Due to the hurricane I have been without power for 3 days and forced to eat basically whatever was around since I had to evacuate, most of which wasn't healthy.    I was pretty happy to go somewhere and eat a piece of plain grilled chicken.    Ha! Ha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 26, 2005)

TexasGirl said:
			
		

> Due to the hurricane I have been without power for 3 days and forced to eat basically whatever was around since I had to evacuate, most of which wasn't healthy.    I was pretty happy to go somewhere and eat a piece of plain grilled chicken.    Ha! Ha!


Ohhh. I didn't notice Houston.....I hope that everything is okay, and that you and your loved ones are all safe.


----------



## TexasGirl (Sep 26, 2005)

Everything is fine.  Safety and having a house to come back to was my biggest concern this weekend so diet kind of went out the window.   All the 24 Hour Fitness gyms are closed until Wednesday and right now that is my biggest annoyance.      Since so many people evacuated there aren't any employee's to open up all the stores, etc.    I couldn't even find gasoline until this morning.


----------

